# Quiz. Which garden bird are you?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Seems silly but find out for yourself:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbbc/quizzes/which ... ntentcard3


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

" You are the robin!
Confident and assertive, you know what you like, where you want to be and nobody is going to stop you in achieving it. Everybody knows your name and although at times it can seem like its all about you, your friends know that when they need your help, you'll be there to support them."

But I'm a cat...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Snap. Robin here too :roll: 
[no cat me .....]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My dad always said I was a shite hawk but according to this I'm a blue tit


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I'm a blue tit





> Dynamic and creative, you will always find a way to solve any problem. You're a natural entertainer with a bright personality and that always puts a smile on your friend's faces. No matter what you are doing, you make sure that you are having fun, which is very important to you.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I appear to be a Dunnock, although I couldn't answer the karaoke question properly. (I wouldn't have gone!! :lol: )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a blue tit
> ...


That's me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yes! I remember a special "interview" :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> I appear to be a Dunnock





> Being the centre of attention is not your style; you're independent and quite happy to keep to yourself, making the most of your opportunities. You may not shout the loudest in the group, but you won't shy away from something you're passionate about.


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Another Blue Tit here.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have fun .... but I don't need to tell you that :lol: :wink:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I appear to be a Prunella Modularis --------- or Dunnock


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hello Prunella :wink:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Hello Prunella :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Hi Erithacus


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

An other blue tit here. :?

They seem to have a very limited range of birds judging by the results so far.
No cormorants, eagles, ostriches or the like. Personally I was hoping for a shag.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think there is a blackbird as a character trait as well


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> An other blue tit here. :?
> 
> They seem to have a very limited range of birds judging by the results so far.
> No cormorants, eagles, ostriches or the like. Personally I was hoping for a shag.


It's only for garden birds. When's the last time you had a shag in your garden?


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

I'm a Dunnock, but I just pressed at random on the last question :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Another robin here but I wanted to be a teradactel :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

A3DFU said:


>


My point exactly :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Reasty said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Teradactel:

An agile hunter circling his prey. Communicative, persuasive to the point, swooping down for the kill on the unaware.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmmm this dosnt sound like me at all...can I be a robin but look like a teradactel?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coog (Oct 19, 2014)

lesser spotted eegret


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

White, long legs and a slender neck and ,,,errr,,,, beak :wink:


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

I got blackbird, whatever that actually means, lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Territorial on the home grounds, gregarious with your family being devoted parents to the young while preferring temperate climate 8)


----------

